# Mouse breeding racks for sale



## TowyBreeder (May 18, 2008)

Hi:2thumb:
We have 4 mouse breeding racks for sale. 3 of them take 144 small boxes, 72 on the front, and 72 on the back. Each side is 8 boxes wide by 9 high. The other rack takes 56 boxes, 8 boxes wide by 7 high. The bigger racks are 300 pounds each, the smaller rack is 200 pounds.
Chris


----------



## TowyBreeder (May 18, 2008)

All racks are now sold, sorry, I don't know how to remove the message


----------

